# Kikuichi or yoshihiro knife



## ronney jung (Jan 14, 2015)

Between theses too what brand would you go with. I know there are others but what you think be the better or are the the same .


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

There are several different types of knives in the Kikuichi and Yoshihiro brands respectively. You're going to have to be more specific.


----------



## ronney jung (Jan 14, 2015)

With kikuichi the Swedish nickel Damascus and the yoshihiro v g 10 46 layer Damascus sorry forgot to put the line of knives


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The kikuichi one is OEM laser overpriced for what it is; kikuichi has a repuation for that.  I have the same knife with a different handle by goko for 1/3 the price.  It is thin and chippy out of the box, you should microbevel.  Other than that it performs great and is easy to sharpen.

The yoshihiro is thicker, but I don't know much about the grind on this particular one.


----------

